
The Struggles, Chapter 1 by Michael O. Church - ndesaulniers
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W7EuPflKcbWUiwlvtgBUjgjz5_py0Ttzl4zxMqY-YNY/edit
======
umanwizard
This is a very poorly written thinly-veiled rant along the lines of Mike
Church's paranoid fantasies about how bad programmers have it.

I can't believe people are upvoting this. Are people just upvoting without
reading?

~~~
foldr
There is a certain sort of HNer who likes to make fun of literary criticism
and the humanities more generally. Perhaps this is the sort of literature they
appreciate?

